# Slash



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone off to see Slash this week at the Apollo?? 2nd time for me its gunna be good!!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I am so jealous. 

I was actually gutted when Velvet Revolver packed it in. Sometimes Rock is too 'Heavy'. Somehow VR managed to rock hard but rock fun.

If I hadn't used up my Spotify allowance already (grrrr) then i would be listening to him playing right now.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I watched VR in manchester when they were touring. Awesome and very loud! Miles kennedy has one hell of voice. Watched Slash at the Academy last year, such a small venue. Played a lot of the old stuff.


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Miles kennedy has one hell of voice.


Myles has one of the best voices in rock at the minute. Superb vocalist. Having said that, I'm an Alter Bridge fan.


----------

